# Working With Dutch Scott - Need Advice



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey all,

I posted a thread before but then worked it out with Dutch Scott on a mutually agreed solution.

However, I have not yet received a suitable diet plan that I can follow. I have tried my best to follow up with him by messaging him here and on his email but the only reply I got was 'ill reply by the end of the week' only to find out that he's unavailable to online clients over the weekend and I was promised a reply on Monday... but I still haven't got one. He did reply nicely saying he will 'reply in detail' but nothing has ever come through.

I have attached all the e-mails exchanged between us after the agreement was made. I have all the emails made before the agreement available too.

Can someone please advise me on how to get through to Dutch Scott please as I've had to cancel 2 weeks worth of PT sessions as I've been waiting for a diet plan (he is aware of this). I don't want a refund - I just want to work with him and make my body change.

Perhaps I'm in the wrong which is why I've uploaded the emails for your consideration. I have asked him if there is anything I have done wrong/anything I can do to help etc and I have also sent him diet plans I made but he's ignored all of those emails.

I'm not sure what to do now. Any advice is welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

trading standards


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is what he promised before I paid and joined.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> trading standards


I don't want to report him. I want to solve the problem and continue with him. I just don't know how to get through to him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

open your patio window and call his name gently - have you not seen the size of the cnuts ears?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that you dingo....


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

You sound like a pain in the ass and should take these private e-mails down.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

have you ever even seen the guy in person? Dutch scott's just one of his many alias'

heres the real dutch scott...


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> You sound like a pain in the ass and should take these private e-mails down.


I know they will be requested which is why I uploaded them.

Can we not deter from the thread. The thread is about how to reach out to him. NOT how to report him.


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Go to the town hall and demand they flash a strong laser beam into the sky.

This has been known to attract his attention in the past lol

Sounds like you have been taken for a kipper pal.

I can help you with a diet plan for a fair fee pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I know they will be requested which is why I uploaded them.
> 
> Can we not deter from the thread. The thread is about how to reach out to him. NOT how to report him.


why not just pm him then without posting your prattle


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe he's just not that into you...


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Uriel said:


> why not just pm him then without posting your prattle


I have PM'd him and have been waiting/follow up for weeks - no reply from him.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so now you have told @dutch_scott to keep the money you have already paid him, to tweek an exercise and diet plan that you have paid another pt to provide for you :confused1:

seriously mate, what planet are you on?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

cub said:


> Maybe he's just not that into you...


I've paid for 4 months worth of advice (see my 2nd post on this thread).


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Is that you dingo....


Cudjo cabbie goes rawr :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> so now you have told @dutch_scott to keep the money you have already paid him, to tweek and exercise and diet plan that you have paid another pt to provide for you :confused1:
> 
> seriously mate, what planet are you on?


Yes I told him to keep the money but help me form a diet plan - not just tweak the one a PT gives me. He was supposed to provide roid advice and 'reply in detail' once I sent my goals etc (his words). Nothing has happened.

All I want is a reply.... hes just completely ignoring me and I have no idea why.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i'v never seen dinogoesrawr & cujo.cabbie .online at the same time ... :rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lmao I love these threads!

Spend a bit more time researching and educating yourself on the lifestyle you choose to lead, instead of paying stupid money for shìt advice(aimed at PTs not Scott).


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl here we go again


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

I really dont know why someone would want to pay for a service you can easily research yourself free of charge!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dublin said:


> What is your prior experiance with weight training? No offence, but you dont sound like you have been doing it consistantly for any amount of time.
> 
> I dont mean to insult you but i just noticed you mentioning gear in your 1st email. If the gear you are refering to are steriods, without a solid base to work from you shouldn't really be considering steroids.
> 
> Do you eat nuts, egg whites, dairy products?


Very true!

You taking steroids yet don't know if 800g protein a day is excessive?? Wtf?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Dublin said:


> What is your prior experiance with weight training? No offence, but you dont sound like you have been doing it consistantly for any amount of time.
> 
> I dont mean to insult you but i just noticed you mentioning gear in your 1st email. If the gear you are refering to are steriods, without a solid base to work from you shouldn't really be considering steroids.
> 
> Do you eat nuts, egg whites, dairy products?


Yes I eat these all except egg whites - I told Dutch Scott this from the start. I'm a newbie - as he knows.

I dont know anything about gear etc. I got a PT to get things moving but just needed help with the diet - which is why I paid/came to a mutual agreement with Dutch Scott. I didn't pay for 4 months advice to be ignored. He said himself he will give advice on supps/roids etc - but I've got no advice from him.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Is that you dingo....


Yes, yes it is.

Amazing how this cretin resurfaces at the same time as the other one isn't it?

I'm thinking more Aspergers than autism.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I love these threads!
> 
> Spend a bit more time researching and educating yourself on the lifestyle you choose to lead, instead of paying stupid money for shìt advice(aimed at PTs not Scott).


I was but he convinced me that he would add more value. Please check out the second post I made with the list of things he promised.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

move on and do things for yourself instead of relying on other people.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> move on and do things for yourself instead of relying on other people.


And loose all of the savings I used to pay him? Seems unfair. I'm sure he can help - just don't know why he is not replying.

I know your online @ dutch scott. At least reply here if nothing else. All I need is a 'ill reply later today' and I'll close the thread.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Dublin said:


> What is your prior experiance with weight training? No offence, but you dont sound like you have been doing it consistantly for any amount of time.
> 
> I dont mean to insult you but i just noticed you mentioning gear in your 1st email. If the gear you are refering to are steriods, without a solid base to work from you shouldn't really be considering steroids.
> 
> Do you eat nuts, egg whites, dairy products?


He's never lifted, but spent plenty of time in front of a keyboard.

His diet is in check, but he can't have regular whey as it turns his hair white, so it can only be pea protein.

No meat either because he's a vegetarian, and no eggs in the house because his parents are mentalists.

But despite all this he has ripped a jacket that got too small for him after he flicked through Men's Health in his pursuit of the "fitness model" look.

Any help WILL be ignored.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> We've been down this road
> 
> Again!
> 
> ...


Did his PT by any chance tell him to eat 700g of protein a day? :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> And loose all of the savings I used to pay him? Seems unfair. I'm sure he can help - just don't know why he is not replying.
> 
> I know your online @ dutch scott. At least reply here if nothing else. All I need is a 'ill reply later today' and I'll close the thread.


well going from the last time you brought this up he did say he has other things going that means he's not online 24 hrs a day, and maybe he has a separate life outwith training - its a lot of bother for what you say your getting , i'd get up off my ar$e do my own research and work out things for myself-take it as a learning experience and put it down to being bumped and promise yourself never to let it happen again


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> We've been down this road
> 
> Again!
> 
> ...


Thank you for finally replying.

You didn't provide a diet with the restrictions I had. Your diet contained eggs. Do you want a screenshot?

You told me you will help me and you didn't.

I agreed my PT was talking crap and asked you for advice - which you never gave.

If you are going to stick to this 'go away' attitude I will file for action in the small claims court. This is my hard earned money. And I'm not joking at all. I am reporting your account to the police too. I don't care. You are ****ing me off now. I paid money for your help and even tried to work this out. Your being really evil.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Thank you for finally replying.
> 
> You didn't provide a diet with the restrictions I had. *Your diet contained egg*s.


Boom. I motherfcuking told you.

Who's the man? :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I know your dino as I told u I had your ip checked now go away same thread same crap I literally don't care! Seriously Vamoos! Won't entertain your rubbish!


Who the heck is dino?

Check the account I paid with. Check my email ID.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know Scott or have any connection to him or his business but I would consider the extent to which this post amounts to liable. The details of what constitutes liable are generally available on the web (please make sure that you are considering English law) and I will freely admit that should it be provable that he is in breach of an agreement then this is unlikely to be the case however what I have read of the emails that you have posted fall short of proof of breach (taking them at face value).


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Please do. Less u talk more action u take the better.


Seriously? Your are not going to help me? Your ok taking my money and not helping?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Are you fcuking stupid(rhetorical question!) Read your own email you donut!


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Keenam said:


> I don't know Scott or have any connection to him or his business but I would consider the extent to which this post amounts to liable. The details of what constitutes liable are generally available on the web (please make sure that you are considering English law) and I will freely admit that should it be provable that he is in breach of an agreement then this is unlikely to be the case however what I have read of the emails that you have posted fall short of proof of breach (taking them at face value).


Did you read the 'agreement' post? He agreed skype conversations, a customised diet plan etc? Ive got none of that. I've not even been made a part of Team Alpha.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Are you fcuking stupid(rhetorical question!) Read your own email you donut!
> 
> View attachment 112878


Your the donut.

TELL ME WHAT GEAR ETC I CAN USE

Cant you read?


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes I did.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Please do. Less u talk more action u take the better.


I paid trusting you will help me. Now I'm asking for some diet help and your turning your head the other way? I tried making things better. But I think you just took my money and don't want to help anymore so don't care. Why are you doing this to me? What did I do wrong? All I asked for was diet help and instead of ignoring me ha you given me a diet I would be on my way.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Keenam said:


> Yes I did.


And hes not provided most of what he claimed yet you still don't think hes at fault??


----------



## Spencer_J (Aug 30, 2012)

From the looks of things you said you'd be happy with him looking over *everything* that your PT's drew up for you (Diet, Supps, Training) and saying if it was good or not.

He said it wasnt good.

Contract Complete.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Your the donut.
> 
> TELL ME WHAT GEAR ETC I CAN USE
> 
> Cant you read?


You can't use any, question answered. And for all the "team alpha" jokes mate how do you want to be "made a part of team alpha" there is no swearing in of members and group orgy's as get's suggested on the boards


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

And either way - I sent him new diet plans so he didn't even need to make one. He just needed to say yes/no to them. He's not even done that.

How is that fair?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Did you read the 'agreement' post? He agreed skype conversations, a customised diet plan etc? Ive got none of that. *I've not even been made a part of Team Alpha*.


awwwwww :crying:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Spencer_J said:


> From the looks of things you said you'd be happy with him looking over *everything* that your PT's drew up for you (Diet, Supps, Training) and saying if it was good or not.
> 
> He said it wasnt good.
> 
> Contract Complete.


No. Please see the other post.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

You sound like a moaning winge ar?e to me!!

Am not suprised he's fed up with you after countless messages when you've already been told!!!!


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You can't use any, question answered. And for all the "team alpha" jokes mate how do you want to be "made a part of team alpha" there is no swearing in of members and group orgy's as get's suggested on the boards


Seriously? He said I would be part of their team and they have sessions and I could come and visit/meet him in person. That was all a lie?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> You sound like a moaning winge ar?e to me!!
> 
> Am not suprised he's fed up with you after countless messages when you've already been told!!!!


If he's constantly ignoring me.... how else am I supposed to get through to him?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Seriously? He said I would be part of their team and they have sessions and I could come and visit/meet him in person. That was all a lie?


This is the most cringeworthy post EVER :surrender:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Seriously? He said I would be part of their team and they have sessions and I could come and visit/meet him in person. That was all a lie?


Lol I beg you to PLEASE come meet up with us at one of the sessions, you don't get a ****ing sash with "I am team alpha" on though mate ! If you're working with Scott you're part of the "team"


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Seriously? He said I would be part of their team and they have sessions and I could come and visit/meet him in person. That was all a lie?


And please read my post's properly in future as I really don't want to spell them out, if you're that dumb to not get the joke just walk on by......


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I beg you to PLEASE come meet up with us at one of the sessions, you don't get a ****ing sash with "I am team alpha" on though mate ! If you're working with Scott you're part of the "team"


Ok I didn't know this. I just thought I would be invited to a session - when I asked him - he just ignored it.

Either way I found alternative training help but just needed diet help and thought he would help. But hes just turned his head away.  And I've lost all my money.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very very funny!!!

If you do take him to small claims, please let me know so I can come and watch, I love a good laugh and this would be "you've been framed" at County Court


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't make an assessment of fault or otherwise. I simply explained that the post in my view left open the possibility and that you should consider the extent to which you were exposed to liable issues.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> And either way - I sent him new diet plans so he didn't even need to make one. He just needed to say yes/no to them. He's not even done that.
> 
> How is that fair?


You got you're original diet and training, said it wasnt right for you (changed goal posts) you got a new training plan accommodating your limitations equipment wise and you said it wasn;t good enough. Hire a coach, do as you're told to the letter for an extended period of time, get the result you're after. You did none of the above so GO AWAY


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeebo said:


> I really dont know why someone would want to pay for a service you can easily research yourself free of charge!


This

Just spend a few hours on ere in the diet section, ask a few questions, figure stuff out...

You don't need proper help until contest prep imo


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Ok I didn't know this. I just thought I would be invited to a session - when I asked him - he just ignored it.
> 
> Either way I found alternative training help but just needed diet help and thought he would help. But hes just turned his head away.  And I've lost all my money.


Did you expect a ****ing parade to rival that of "gay pride" mate and a swearing in on the "team alpha" training bible. Seriously mate do you have mental health issue's?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

To think, a condom could have prevented all this.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

husky said:


> To think, a condom could have prevented all this.


Literally laughed out loud at that !


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You got you're original diet and training, said it wasnt right for you (changed goal posts) you got a new training plan accommodating your limitations equipment wise and you said it wasn;t good enough. Hire a coach, do as you're told to the letter for an extended period of time, get the result you're after. You did none of the above so GO AWAY


Training - yup no problem there.

Diet - I told him I dont eat eggs etc and he still forms a diet using that. Then he agrees its a mistake, says he will send another (I have these emails) but doesn't.

Then I gave him some diet plans but other then a shrug he's not offered anything.

I didn't pay for 4 months advice for a shrug.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Epic


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> I'm here. I was going to sign up with him but he's got a huge ego problem and is really rude even before I paid... so no way!
> 
> GL cujo.cabbie.


Doesn't it get confusing when you keep logging in as different people ?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> To think, a condom could have prevented all this.


Why is everyone against me? I'm the one being scammed here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Epic


I must be getting soft mate but l am actually begining to feel sorry for Scott here :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Keenam said:


> I didn't make an assessment of fault or otherwise. I simply explained that the post in my view left open the possibility and that you should consider the extent to which you were exposed to liable issues.


Well I'm reporting it to the police tomorrow morning so they can keep a tab on his account. If hes scammed me I'm sure hes scamming others.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> *Why is everyone against me? *I'm the one being scammed here.


Cos you're a whining little idiot.And also cos you clearly have 2 UKM accounts.Dino :thumb:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I must be getting soft mate but l am actually begining to feel sorry for Scott here :lol:


Why? Hes the scammer!?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Cos you're a whining little idiot.And also cos you clearly have 2 UKM accounts.Dino :thumb:


I think you are delusional.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cujo you don't need to keep reporting this thread.

Any personal insults from the team alpha avengers will not be tolerated.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I must be getting soft mate but l am actually begining to feel sorry for Scott here :lol:


Milky, can you confirm dingo and cujo as the same person? IP check

I'll eat my hat if they're not!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Well I'm reporting it to the police tomorrow morning so they can keep a tab on his account. If hes scammed me I'm sure hes scamming others.


Make sure you keep us updated...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Get ready to be arrested for cyber stalking nutjob


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Cujo you don't need to keep reporting this thread.
> 
> Any personal insults from the team alpha avengers will not be tolerated.


Seriously? As a moderator your picking on me?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I think you are delusional.


That's like being called a cvnt by Hitler.......


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know about Scott but I'm ready to tear you a new one for being such a tittybabbing whinge machine, please come to the strongman show at the Bodypower Expo on the Sunday and introduce yourself!!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I don't know about Scott but I'm ready to tear you a new one for being such a tittybabbing whinge machine, please come to the strongman show at the Bodypower Expo on the Sunday and introduce yourself!!!!


But he's been scammed,Scott told him to eat EGGS.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I don't know about Scott but I'm ready to tear you a new one for being such a tittybabbing whinge machine, please come to the strongman show at the Bodypower Expo on the Sunday and introduce yourself!!!!


I'm not whining. I wasn't getting through to Scott so came on here for advice. How is that whining?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I don't know about Scott but I'm ready to tear you a new one for being such a tittybabbing whinge machine, please come to the strongman show at the Bodypower Expo on the Sunday and introduce yourself!!!!


ha ha! reps for creative insulting!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I don't know about Scott but I'm ready to tear you a new one for being such a tittybabbing whinge machine, please come to the strongman show at the Bodypower Expo on the Sunday and introduce yourself!!!!


Theres strong man events at the body expo?

Who's competing?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

You guys are sick and all taking the side of the scammer.

I'm never posting on here again. You guys really sicken me.

Goodbye.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I'm not whining. I wasn't getting through to Scott so came on here for advice. How is that whining?


In you're diet plan if you can't eat eggs mate, just swap the eggs for a different food source keeping the macros the same. Job done. Good luck you've got you're training plan and your newly devised diet incorporating you're massive limitations and mental health problems. Report back with result's!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Seriously? As a moderator your picking on me?


Actually I'm not.

If you read the post I told everyone else to stop insulting you.

I'm just tired of my phone beeping every 2 seconds.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Actually I'm not.
> 
> If you read the post I told everyone else to stop insulting you.
> 
> I'm just tired of my phone beeping every 2 seconds.


'Any personal insults from the team alpha avengers will not be tolerated.'

This saracasm was not needed surely?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Milky, can you confirm dingo and cujo as the same person? IP check
> 
> I'll eat my hat if they're not!


I cannot confirm this no,

Biut then again l cannot deny it either :whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> You guys are sick and all taking the side of the scammer.
> 
> I'm never posting on here again. You guys really sicken me.
> 
> Goodbye.


RESULT!


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> In you're diet plan if you can't eat eggs mate, just swap the eggs for a different food source keeping the macros the same. Job done. Good luck you've got you're training plan and your newly devised diet incorporating you're massive limitations and mental health problems. Report back with result's!


I'm being scammed and you guys are laughing.

I think your the ones with mental health problems.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> You guys are sick and all taking the side of the scammer.
> 
> I'm never posting on here again. You guys really sicken me.
> 
> Goodbye.


Please don't go,this thread has made my day!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> 'Any personal insults from the team alpha avengers will not be tolerated.'
> 
> This saracasm was not needed surely?


Thought you weren't posting anymore-your a LIAR!!!!!!!


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Please don't go,this thread has made my day!


**** YOU ALL


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Well I'm reporting it to the police tomorrow morning so they can keep a tab on his account. If hes scammed me I'm sure hes scamming others.


If your that worried dino the police are 24hr. I think I know what the response will be though


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> Thought you weren't posting anymore-your a LIAR!!!!!!!


**** YOU BALD **** HEAD


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mez said:


> If your that worried dino the police are 24hr. I think I know what the response will be though


I've reported him before so SCREW YOU


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> 'Any personal insults from the team alpha avengers will not be tolerated.'
> 
> This saracasm was not needed surely?


Hahaha I'm pretty sure Tom was digging at "team alpha" members calling them "avengers" and you took this as a dig at you? The sarcasm was aimed at Scott's clients backing him up. WOW.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I cannot confirm this no,
> 
> Biut then again l cannot deny it either :whistling:


Your a moderator and taking their side. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha I'm pretty sure Tom was digging at "team alpha" members calling them "avengers" and you took this as a dig at you? The sarcasm was aimed at Scott's clients backing him up. WOW.


Right... 'Scotts clients'. If they even exist. BS.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Theres strong man events at the body expo?
> 
> Who's competing?


There are three strongman comps at the BodyPower Expo - there is every year. 2 on Sat for Novices and Opens and then the Pro show on the Sunday. I'm not sure who exactly is down for it yet, but that I am and that is all that matters :thumb:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> **** YOU BALD **** HEAD


lol-i'm gonna rep you for that -looks like your testicles might actually be working-1st time for that eh?


----------



## Spencer_J (Aug 30, 2012)

Threads just made my Monday.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> lol-i'm gonna rep you for that -looks like your testicles might actually be working-1st time for that eh?


Ill rep you to $hit head


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha I'm pretty sure Tom was digging at "team alpha" members calling them "avengers" and you took this as a dig at you? The sarcasm was aimed at Scott's clients backing him up. WOW.


I'm glad someone got it 

I'd hate to have banter wasted.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> lol-i'm gonna rep you for that -looks like your testicles might actually be working-1st time for that eh?


Ill rep you to $hit head


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Psychooooo


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Right... 'Scotts clients'. If they even exist. BS.


You're talking to one happy customer mate, train in person with him twice a week and he is in contact everyday 

The masses are the one with the problem and you're the only sane person on the planet. Delusion thou name art "cujo.cabbie"


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Not really read much of this thread and if I even if I was mis treat on a service paid for......

I wouldn't be blabbing like bitch on a forum ha ha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Cujo,

I would suggest the solution to stop this nonsense and a way to stop Dutch Scott's vile treatment and callous ways is to simply take a very sharp knife and repeatedly plunge it into your face, neck, chest and head. Get someone to video it then ask them to post it on here.

Kind regards,

Your friend Ashcrapper


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I'm glad someone got it
> 
> I'd hate to have banter wasted.


I said to him earlier, if he's too stupid to get the joke's just breeze past them. Comedy is not funny when it has to be spelled out


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

you've made my night, i was gonna go and spank the monkey but the thought of you hanging over your key board getting more and more wound up has sorted me for now.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I'm glad someone got it
> 
> I'd hate to have banter wasted.


As a moderator your going to let the insults continue?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> you've made my night, i was gonna go and spank the monkey but the thought of you hanging over your key board getting more and more wound up has sorted me for now.


clearly you have no life baldie no wife mother ****er


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cujo I won't reply to your PM as I can see that it may become like this thread.

And I don't have that much time.

But as BA has said I was actually asking the other members not to gang up on you.

Since I've been writing this post my phone has beeped 3 more times.

Face palm moment.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi Cujo,
> 
> I would suggest the solution to stop this nonsense and a way to stop Dutch Scott's vile treatment and callous ways is to simply take a very sharp knife and repeatedly plunge it into your face, neck, chest and head. Get someone to video it then ask them to post it on here.
> 
> ...


Hi,I'm representing Cujo.Could he substitute the knife for a carrot as he's allergic to knives?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Not really read much of this thread and if I even if I was mis treat on a service paid for......
> 
> I wouldn't be blabbing like bitch on a forum ha ha


What would you do?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> clearly you have no life baldie no wife mother ****er


that's the spirit, you tell those meanies


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> that's the spirit, you tell those meanies


fk you too


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> What would you do?


I would get the guy's address, which I'm positive he will give you gladly and go have a nice chat with him about how you go from here


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Can someone ban him he has multiple accounts for a start


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Hi,I'm representing Cujo.Could he substitute the knife for a carrot as he's allergic to knives?


tell him to use an icicle then when it melts its a total mystery how it happened


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> You're talking to *Scott's lover and confident*, train in person with him twice a week and he is in contact everyday
> 
> The masses are the one with the problem and you're the only sane person on the planet. Delusion thou name art "cujo.cabbie"


Edited for accuracy


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> But as BA has said I was actually asking the other members not to gang up on you.


And your doing such a great job of it (sarcasm intended)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> fk you too


you dont mean that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Edited for accuracy


I didn't want to rub that in his face !


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> What would you do?


I wouldn't threaten online. I would have just gone to the small claims court if you feel that's the option.

..but it's probably not

scott seems a v switched on guy I'd recon he would win lol


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I would get the guy's address, which I'm positive he will give you gladly and go have a nice chat with him about how you go from here


shut the **** up dickhead


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Can someone ban him he has multiple accounts for a start


Fukc off killjoy! This is entertaining! :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I wouldn't threaten online. I would have just gone to the small claims court if you feel that's the option.
> 
> ..but it's probably not
> 
> scott seems a v switched on guy I'd recon he would win lol


and this is funny because?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> shut the **** up dickhead


Make me.....please I beg you


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> and this is funny because?


It's not me


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

UM why are you hiring two people!? Why didn't you just hire Scott and follow his diet and training??? Why involve two trainers and complicate things???


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Could your PT not do you a diet plan, if not get a new one!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

*pulls up a footrest and opens a bag of dorito's*


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Cujo, what is your favourite episode of the Golden Girls?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Make me.....please I beg you


when im done with your mother ill let you know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Cujo, what is your favourite episode of the Golden Girls?


I fancied some of them you know :whistling:


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Did you read the 'agreement' post? He agreed skype conversations, a customised diet plan etc? Ive got none of that.* I've not **even been made a part of Team Alpha*.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope you did not think you could make this thread and not get ridiculed....


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mey said:


> UM why are you hiring two people!? Why didn't you just hire Scott and follow his diet and training??? Why involve two trainers and complicate things???


I hired Scott first. As he didn't offer a gym plan (ie show me the exercises) I tried myself but had bad form. I got a PT to show me the exercise side of things while expecting Scott to help with the diet. (the diet the PT offered was incomplete).


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I fancied some of them you know :whistling:


some?!! surely only that little strumpet Blanche


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't keep up with this.

But we could see how many times we can make @Tinytom phone beep


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cujo.cabbie said:


> And your doing such a great job of it (sarcasm intended)


Well you haven't paid me any money so you can't really complain about my work ethic can you.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I hope you did not think you could make this thread and not get ridiculed....


Normal people dont laugh at people who have been scammed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And BOOM he's red !

:lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Well you haven't paid me any money so you can't really complain about my work ethic can you.


Seriously? You are taking it out on me and choosing the scammer side?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I hired Scott first. As he didn't offer a gym plan (ie show me the exercises) I tried myself but had bad form. I got a PT to show me the exercise side of things while expecting Scott to help with the diet. (the diet the PT offered was incomplete).


perhaps he thought you werent ready for a full diet


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mez said:


> I can't keep up with this.
> 
> But we could see how many times we can make @Tinytom phone beep


Bastard.

Anyone who reports random posts gets banned.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Normal people dont laugh at people who have been scammed.


I'm satans love child with a goat...I'm not normal


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> And BOOM he's red !
> 
> :lol:


And thats hillarious because?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm satans love child with a goat...I'm not normal


Well then that explains it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> And thats hillarious because?


you appear to be retarded?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Well then that explains it.


lol I was joking asif u believed me


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> And BOOM he's red !
> 
> :lol:


He negged me first so I gave him one back after the mother comment. That one hurt


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're all just picking on him now. Thread has run its course and should be deleted.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I did not think you were a troll but come on are people really this retarded.

I get your pointing this thread on some super troll forum for "the Lols"


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cub said:


> You're all just picking on him now. Thread has run its course and should be deleted.


I feel bad now you've said that haha


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> if you put as much effort into researching bodybuilding as you do chatting shit, you'd be Mr Olympia to the power of 1 million thousands billion quadzillion trillion.
> 
> and thats a fact


I did. I even emailed Scott my proposed diet plans whcih I spent ages researching. No reply.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I hired Scott first. As he didn't offer a gym plan (ie show me the exercises) I tried myself but had bad form. I got a PT to show me the exercise side of things while expecting Scott to help with the diet. (the diet the PT offered was incomplete).


How is he meant to show you the excercises over the phone? Genuinely interested. It seems you wanted to spoon fed everything and not learn yourself. What you should have done is taken his workout plan. Youtubed the excercises and learnt via that. But you haven't. I don't agree with the way Scott is dealing with it either. But hey. Did he charge you less for just over looking the stuff your PT made for you or full price? Same price as any of his other clients?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> He negged me first so I gave him one back after the mother comment. That one hurt


Oh wait you have no mother. Your a bitch


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cub said:


> You're all just picking on him now. Thread has run its course and should be deleted.


I think there's life in it yet


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Oh wait you have no mother. Your a bitch


Oh no he did ent


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> He negged me first so I gave him one back after the mother comment. That one hurt


I repped him and he negged me for being ugly, what a ****!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

husky said:


> I repped him and he negged me for being ugly, what a ****!


laughing my **** of at that I'd be fuming lol


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mey said:


> How is he meant to show you the excercises over the phone? Genuinely interested. It seems you wanted to spoon fed everything and not learn yourself. What you should have done is taken his workout plan. Youtubed the excercises and learnt via that. But you haven't. I don't agree with the way Scott is dealing with it either. But hey. Did he charge you less for just over looking the stuff your PT made for you or full price? Same price as any of his other clients?


He said I would be invited to group sessions where he would show me how to do the exercises/there would be others there to help me.

I did youttube his plan and tried it myself. But I had bad form and needed help.

Charge - I paid for 4 months advice. I got one copied/paste and incorrect diet plan and one exercise plan - but since then nothing. Not really 4 months worth of advice is it?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

husky said:


> I repped him and he negged me for being ugly, what a ****!


I only rep the truth.... Look at your face... its ****ed up


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

I love this forum!

3 cheers for Congo!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Oh wait you have no mother. Your a bitch


I think I'm going to go follow my perfectly specialised diet plan and maybe go train on my super awesome, periodised, hours of effort put into it gym routine that Scott sent me. Ill think about you're comments later. Thanks for playing


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

As I see it both sides have now traded insults. I'm off for a curry and if its still running in an hour ill close it.

But not delete. It's gold. Almost as good as the gym gym outing thread.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> As I see it both sides have now traded insults. I'm off for a curry and if its still running in an hour ill close it.
> 
> But not delete. It's gold. Almost as good as the gym gym outing thread.


Glad you find it funny and are open to members getting insulted. This will go a long way in reporting you. Thanks.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> He said I would be invited to group sessions where he would show me how to do the exercises/there would be others there to help me.
> 
> I did youttube his plan and tried it myself. But I had bad form and needed help.
> 
> Charge - I paid for 4 months advice. I got one copied/paste and incorrect diet plan and one exercise plan - but since then nothing. Not really 4 months worth of advice is it?


Bad form can only be corrected by practice and constant watching of the videos really. But I do think Scott should give you another chance and you seem to have paid for nothing. But I would also suggest you stop being wingey and just listen to what Scott says. Don't complicate things. Read the plan. And diet (if he gives you one now) and google everything. THEN ask him questions.

I do feel for you mate, but you have to see how you've come across also.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I think I'm going to go follow my perfectly specialised diet plan and maybe go train on my super awesome, periodised, hours of effort put into it gym routine that Scott sent me. Ill think about you're comments later. Thanks for playing


You mean the diet plan that you can't follow??? Are you delusional?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> I think I'm going to go follow my perfectly specialised diet plan and maybe go train on my super awesome, periodised, hours of effort put into it gym routine that Scott sent me. Ill think about you're comments later. Thanks for playing


Don't get jealous Cujo. You can download the same one from bodybuilding.com


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So glad I opened this thread, it's made my night :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> He said I would be invited to group sessions where he would show me how to do the exercises/there would be others there to help me.
> 
> I did youttube his plan and tried it myself. But I had bad form and needed help.
> 
> Charge - I paid for 4 months advice. *I got one copied/paste and incorrect diet plan and one exercise plan* - but since then nothing. Not really 4 months worth of advice is it?


This sell's it all. You got everything you paid for and refused it because in you're expert opinion it was incorrect? The 4 months advice is continued support AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE PLAN. And we had a meet up two weeks ago and have another one in two weeks time. Shame you're missing out on the parade's and bumming


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Glad you find it funny and are open to members getting insulted. This will go a long way in reporting you. Thanks.


I will back you up on this when you go to the police. Tom wont be laughing then with his wicked moderating ways


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Don't get jealous Cujo. You can download the same one from bodybuilding.com


Outrageous allegation :whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I only rep the truth.... Look at your face... its ****ed up


and you called me Baldy-have you seen the hair on my shoulders, no wonder you never got an invite to train with scott and the team can you imagine the strop you'd have flung when none of the guys tried to nail your wee hoop.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Glad you find it funny and are open to members getting insulted. This will go a long way in reporting you. Thanks.


Lorian never picks up the reported posts anyway.

It's me or milky or PScarb that pick up most of them.

Or Robsta.

And that will be a shorter conversation I can tell you.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mey said:


> Bad form can only be corrected by practice and constant watching of the videos really. But I do think Scott should give you another chance and you seem to have paid for nothing. But I would also suggest you stop being wingey and just listen to what Scott says. Don't complicate things. Read the plan. And diet (if he gives you one now) and google everything. THEN ask him questions.
> 
> I do feel for you mate, but you have to see how you've come across also.


I did. I googled everything. I never asked him a single question about the exercise plan because I found answers myself. All I asked for was help on the diet. I suggested alternatives. I put together plans myself. But he's just ignored me. What am I supposed to do? I even cancelled PT sessions as he led me on saying he would reply. Only today he told me to get lost out of nowhere.

I'm fuming because I've paid with my hard earned money and hes just walked away. Wouldnt you be ****ed off? Ontop of that moderators on here are openly insulting me and allowing people to insult me even though their role is to regulate content. Its truly disgusting.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> You mean the diet plan that you can't follow??? Are you delusional?


I can and do follow MY DIET PLAN. **** me do I have to spell out my joke " I AM ONE OF SCOTT'S CLIENTS AND I HAVE A GYM PLAN AND DIET TO FOLLOW AND YOU SEEMINGLY DON'T"

HAHA


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> I will back you up on this when you go to the police. Tom wont be laughing then with his wicked moderating ways


Traitor. No more gash pics for you in the MA


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> This sell's it all. You got everything you paid for and refused it because in you're expert opinion it was incorrect? The 4 months advice is continued support AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE PLAN. And we had a meet up two weeks ago and have another one in two weeks time. Shame you're missing out on the parade's and bumming


Are you ****ing stupid? The diet he sent contained eggs and 'meat subs' which I told him I dont eat..... what dont you get?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I will back you up on this when you go to the police. Tom wont be laughing then with his wicked moderating ways


I have already reprimanded TT and warned him, he threatened to ban me DTLV then wanted to ban us both, Hacks wanted us to skin up, Paul thn jumped in and called us ku*ts, Robsta threatened to knock us all out and Katy just looked stunning in the corner....

Its all gone Pete Tong now !


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> This sell's it all. You got everything you paid for and refused it because in you're expert opinion it was incorrect? The 4 months advice is continued support AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE PLAN. And we had a meet up two weeks ago and have another one in two weeks time. Shame you're missing out on the parade's and bumming


See Cujo. I didn't see it like this. If you told Scott that what he gave you was incorrect. Then I have to side with Alan here. If you ask for advice you should take it and not question it really.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian never picks up the reported posts anyway.
> 
> It's me or milky or PScarb that pick up most of them.
> 
> ...


Lmao anyone else hope this guy insults Robsta?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Traitor. No more gash pics for you in the MA


Your encouraging more insults against me? Whats wrong with you? I thought you are here to help not fuel?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I did. I googled everything. I never asked him a single question about the exercise plan because I found answers myself. All I asked for was help on the diet. I suggested alternatives. I put together plans myself. But he's just ignored me. What am I supposed to do? I even cancelled PT sessions as he led me on saying he would reply. Only today he told me to get lost out of nowhere.
> 
> I'm fuming because I've paid with my hard earned money and hes just walked away. Wouldnt you be ****ed off? Ontop of that moderators on here are openly insulting me and allowing people to insult me even though their role is to regulate content. Its truly disgusting.


To be fair. I originally told people not to pick on you. Then you had a go at me.

I explained myself more clearly.

And you still had a go at me.

So I think I've fulfilled my obligations.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Traitor. No more gash pics for you in the MA


my silence can be bought


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mey said:


> See Cujo. I didn't see it like this. If you told Scott that what he gave you was incorrect. Then I have to side with Alan here. If you ask for advice you should take it and not question it really.


How am i supposed to a follow a plan when i cant eat stuff he suggested and when i suggested alternatives he ignores me?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fvcking hell only read the OP but you sound like a right whiney cvnt. I'm actually shocked he didn't throw your money back at your to get you to do one right away, I'd rather cut my wrists whilst dragging my balls along sandpaper than work with you


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Are you ****ing stupid? The diet he sent contained eggs and 'meat subs' which I told him I dont eat..... what dont you get?


I really don't get you, that is painfully obvious. I quoted you're speak mate. Don't you think it's advisable when asking someone to formulate a plan for you, that you give him all the variable's of the equation?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I hired Scott first. As he didn't offer a gym plan (ie show me the exercises) I tried myself but had bad form. I got a PT to show me the exercise side of things while expecting Scott to help with the diet. (the diet the PT offered was incomplete).


Now I know youre dino as u posted a thread re your bad form previously 

Uh ohhhh lol


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair. I originally told people not to pick on you. Then you had a go at me.
> 
> I explained myself more clearly.
> 
> ...


Told people to not pick on me? Have you seen the comments posted on here? If you truly wanted people to stop you would have got them to. You wanted this to continue as you find it funny. This is just sick.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> my silence can be bought


No

You're out of the circle of trust.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I really don't get you, that is painfully obvious. I quoted you're speak mate. Don't you think it's advisable when asking someone to formulate a plan for you, that you give him all the variable's of the equation?


I DIIIIIIDDDDD!!!! I told him exactly what I eat/dont eat and THEN he stil lsends me the wrong diet plan. I even have an email from him saying 'my mistake' but he never corrected it. WTF


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Told people to not pick on me? Have you seen the comments posted on here? If you truly wanted people to stop you would have got them to. You wanted this to continue as you find it funny. This is just sick.


Don't throw stone's if you live in a glass house?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> How am i supposed to a follow a plan when i cant eat stuff he suggested and when i suggested alternatives he ignores me?


Yeah that's not right mate I guess. He should have looked out for things like this. As it could be alergies that you've listed and that's serious. Again mate you need to come across better. For your sake I hope it's not too late from Scott.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Why the **** would you pay a stranger for this **** when its all online on hundreds of websites and there are thousands of people on here with experience.

A fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> No
> 
> You're out of the circle of trust.


cujo was right about you. bad man


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I'm not whining. I wasn't getting through to Scott so came on here for advice. How is that whining?


What does your mum think about all this?

I bet she's really pi55ed at Scott and all these bullies!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't throw stone's if you live in a glass house?


if he lives in a greenhouse this may explain his fragile mental state


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@Robsta the OP called you a cnut! :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> You've already told him to keep the money
> 
> And you've admitted you over react
> 
> ...


I want to work with Scott as he did offer to help. If hes happy to provide a diet plan which I can follow i.e. takes into account my restrictions (like he promised) I will follow it. I even brought all the supps he suggested from maxiraw without questioning it.

Impatient? I emailed him 2 weeks ago and waited and only when I followed up did he say 'ill reply by the end of this week'. Then he was off on the weekend and today he tells me to **** off. WHAT?

I over react because the money was my savings.

I've done nothing that I can think of to **** him off. Ive even asked what the problem was and what I can do to rectify it. Hes just ignored me completely.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> @Robsta the OP called you a cnut! :lol:


Your the cnut


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> if he lives in a greenhouse this may explain his fragile mental state


I think he lives in a "special" house.....I didn't know they let them play with the internet in there....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> @Robsta the OP called you a cnut! :lol:


Wasting your time there mate, he has probably smashed another laptop / phone and is in comunicado :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Here is what he promised before I paid and joined.


Take a look at my last post in my cycle log.. you are more than welcome to follow my diet


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mey said:


> Yeah that's not right mate I guess. He should have looked out for things like this. As it could be alergies that you've listed and that's serious. Again mate you need to come across better. For your sake I hope it's not too late from Scott.


I replied calmly and patiently to all the emails. I never said 'wheres my diet plan' rudely on emails. You can see for yourself. I even said if I've done something wrong then I'm sorry can we move on? Hes just kept on ignoring me. What was I supposed to do?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I just ask that everyone stops posting for 10 mins or so. I'm trying to catch up and have only read to page three, but each time I get onto the next page, there's another two been done. This thread seems like gold but I can't read fast enough :tongue:

(Just kidding on people stopping posting. Post away people, I'm loving it lol)


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

He could of been the lad in the greenhouse in the film Scum.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I want to work with Scott as he did offer to help. If hes happy to provide a diet plan which I can follow i.e. takes into account my restrictions (like he promised) I will follow it. I even brought all the supps he suggested from maxiraw without questioning it.
> 
> Impatient? I emailed him 2 weeks ago and waited and only when I followed up did he say 'ill reply by the end of this week'. Then he was off on the weekend and today he tells me to **** off. WHAT?
> 
> ...


perhaps he doesnt like you


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

How is this funny? I've been scammed? Whats wrong with you people?


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

I think at some point in the not too distant future, the OP is gonna look back at this thread and cringe...

Then possibly have a face palm moment, who knows.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Your the cnut


Yes, yes I am, thank you 

A cnut with a diet and training plan :lol:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

AngelsFall said:


> I think at some point in the not too distant future, the OP is gonna look back at this thread and cringe...
> 
> Then possibly have a face palm moment, who knows.


I dont think so. I have been scammed.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> How is this funny? I've been scammed? Whats wrong with you people?


We are all demented childish little babies, you are perfectly normal.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> How is this funny? I've been scammed? Whats wrong with you people?


surely you know by now you daft bastard. most the people posting in this thread are dutch scott.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yes, yes I am, thank you
> 
> A cnut with a diet and training plan :lol:


No problem.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

@dutch_scott give him one more chance mate!x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> perhaps he doesnt like you


Or perhaps he's really annoyed that dino has asked for his advice, then argued with it and asked a 5 stone pt for something better, can't see why he'd be offended at that.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> We are all demented childish little babies, you are perfectly normal.


IF you lost money on a scammer you wouldnt be upset?

I even asked him if I've done something wrong let me know so I can fix it. If he ignores me what am I supposed to do???


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

you are kicking off about how 'disgusting' the comments are in this thread but the worst comments have come from you. :confused1:


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Are u realy for real dude ,u seem dumb as dog sh1t ,800 grams of protein lol,u seem like ur stalking dutch alittle to me .Do some research mate u haven a clue.


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> you are kicking off about how 'disgusting' the comments are in this thread but the worst comments have come from you. :confused1:


Moderators are turned against me so I have to fight my corner.

you all seem to be on the scammer side which is weird so if no ones going to moderate the insults I get, I don't see why I can't insult too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> IF you lost money on a scammer you wouldnt be upset?


I was scammed by someone last yr, l wanted to go round and smash his face in but my wife stopped me and you know what l am over it now....

And it was for more money than you have probably lost, get over it and move on...


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I was scammed by someone last yr, l wanted to go round and smash his face in but my wife stopped me and you know what l am over it now....
> 
> And it was for more money than you have probably lost, get over it and move on...


So instead of fuelling people... you could have told me this perhaps 15 pages ago?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> IF you lost money on a scammer you wouldnt be upset?
> 
> I even asked him if I've done something wrong let me know so I can fix it. If he ignores me what am I supposed to do???


I already told you. Get his address and go have a pleasant one to one conversation about rectifying the problem.


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I dont think so. I have been scammed.


Yeh but your coming across as a douche bag, no offence intended mate but theres a reason why everyone is giving you grief.

Its not funny that you think you've been scammed, its funny how you're coming across.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cujo.cabbie said:


> So instead of fuelling people... you could have told me this perhaps 15 pages ago?


I shouldnt have to tell you how to live you life, l am not your father.......

You have my advice now, its up to you how you deal with it......


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

He needs advice on everything. When you get your second life savings together I can prescribe a customised 'what to think, when to ****, sleep, shag and breathe' plan for you


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I shouldnt have to tell you how to live you life, l am not your father.......
> 
> You have my advice now, its up to you how you deal with it......


Milky is bang on here, walk away or you will end up a very bitter man.

You can't win them all!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Well I'm reporting it to the police tomorrow morning so they can keep a tab on his account. If hes scammed me I'm sure hes scamming others.


Hahaha! Pleeeeeeeeeease ask the police if you can record the conversation you have with them. Then post it on YouTube and provide us with a link to it. If love to listen to them laughing at you for this :laugh:

Police: 'Yes, how can we help you sir'

Mug: 'Yeah I asked someone for a diet plan without eggs in an it had eggs in it, so I got a PT'

Police: 'hahahhahaha'

:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky, could you advise cujo how many times he should chew whilst eating? also if he should wipe his bottom after doing a poo


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hahaha! Pleeeeeeeeeease ask the police if you can record the conversation you have with them. Then post it on YouTube and provide us with a link to it. If love to listen to them laughing at you for this :laugh:
> 
> Police: 'Yes, how can we help you sir'
> 
> ...


LOL

Mug: This IS AN EMERGENCY AND I POSTED IN GEN CHAT ON UK-MUSCLE FOR HELP AND THEY ALL TOOK THE **** OUT OF

ME AND THE MODS ARE JUST 'EGGING' THEM ON!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Milky, could you advise cujo how many times he should chew whilst eating? also if he should wipe his bottom after doing a poo


I lkie to masticate around 15 times mate, altho l am not strict with it TBH.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Fvck sake that took some reading. All caught up now though


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cujo, do you want some eggs? Cheap? I have plenty spare....



£200, guaranteed to last 4 months! :whistling:


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Ok so you've already had some advice which you paid for off Scott
> 
> You've then come up with problems with the advice he's given you, fair enough you questioned it
> 
> ...


Ok some facts are incorrect. Once I told him the problems with the diet he sent, he said he would send me a new one - nothing came. I then chased it for for weeks. Then he said ill reply by the end of the week. I waited. Nothing came. I followed up and was told he would reply today. Nothing came. I followed up.

I also apologised if I had done anything wrong and was willing to rectify my mistake. He just kept ignoring me.

I was being patient. 2 weeks for 1 email is very patient. I even said if your working on the diet thats totally cool just let me know so Ill bug off - no reply. I cant read minds.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hahaha! Pleeeeeeeeeease ask the police if you can record the conversation you have with them. Then post it on YouTube and provide us with a link to it. If love to listen to them laughing at you for this :laugh:
> 
> Police: 'Yes, how can we help you sir'
> 
> ...


Dont forget the part where he tells the police he wanted advice of what steroids to use! Lol

Mate sounds like you have just started training and are clueless. Do some reading and educate yourself. Sure Scotts diet plan was not purely eggs sub something else in for the eggs and follow the rest.

Stop the wining and just train!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

No that's eggxactly what he doesn't want


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cujo;

1 - You recieved a diet plan based on the information you gave Scott at the start of your dealings with him, you then changed the goal posts/disagreed with it and decided to ask around other PT's

2 - You have told Scott to keep the money if he comment's on the new diet plan. A simple "no don't do that" would satisfy this agreement. While that may not be the right thing to do in your eyes it suffices as per your resolution

3 - You say he's never available yet you have put half a dozen email's on the first page that we can see, nevermind the other email's that you keep referring to and not displaying?

Hmmmmmm the only other part of you're arrangement to be satisfied with Scott would be follow up email's and tracking of progress over the next four months you have paid for. However this is impossible to do if you do not start said original plan in the first place. I fail to see your argument I'm afraid.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I lkie to masticate around 15 times mate, altho l am not strict with it TBH.


this seems like a sensible protocol. thanks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Ok some facts are incorrect. Once I told him the problems with the diet he sent, he said he would send me a new one - nothing came. I then chased it for for weeks. Then he said ill reply by the end of the week. I waited. Nothing came. I followed up and was told he would reply today. Nothing came. I followed up.
> 
> I also apologised if I had done anything wrong and was willing to rectify my mistake. He just kept ignoring me.
> 
> I was being patient. 2 weeks for 1 email is very patient. I even said if your working on the diet thats totally cool just let me know so Ill bug off - no reply. I cant read minds.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

cujo.cabbie said:


> Ok some facts are incorrect. Once I told him the problems with the diet he sent, he said he would send me a new one - nothing came. I then chased it for for weeks. Then he said ill reply by the end of the week. I waited. Nothing came. I followed up and was told he would reply today. Nothing came. I followed up.
> 
> I also apologised if I had done anything wrong and was willing to rectify my mistake. He just kept ignoring me.
> 
> I was being patient. 2 weeks for 1 email is very patient. I even said if your working on the diet thats totally cool just let me know so Ill bug off - no reply. I cant read minds.


If thats the case then all you need to do is file a report against him.. don't say anymore on here because you'll most likely dig yourself deeper than you already have


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I lkie to masticate around 15 times mate, altho l am not strict with it TBH.


I've checked with my pt and he says that's not enough, you should be balancing on your exercise ball on 1 leg and at least 27 times.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> this seems like a sensible protocol. thanks


15 times !?

clearly a scam


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Cujo;
> 
> 1 - You recieved a diet plan based on the information you gave Scott at the start of your dealings with him, you then changed the goal posts/disagreed with it and decided to ask around other PT's
> 
> ...


1- incorrect. I received a diet plan which he ADMITS WAS WRONG FOR ME. I never got a replacement. True that I said is a home gym workout possible but then I joined a gym anyhow and informed him. I also brought all the supps he told me to.

2- he was supposed to help make the diet plan.... a yes/no was not the intention of the agreement as we knows

3- if you read the dates you will see a massive time gap.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets just do this another way.

Start a thread, called can someone help me with my diet.

Then on the post list the foods you can and can not eat.

Then invite me via mention like this @hackskii, then I will find the thread.

I will help you for free and you will get the results you want and are looking for.

I may even help you with your training.

Take it one step at a time.

Other than that be nice on the thread, and if any one acts up on a serious thread, I will have a chat with them.

Sound like a plan?

Diets are not that hard, but you need to tell me what you are trying to do, and I will figure out the rest, or others that are willing to help.

Good?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

cujo.cabbie said:


> 1- incorrect. I received a diet plan which he ADMITS WAS WRONG FOR ME. I never got a replacement. True that I said is a home gym workout possible but then I joined a gym anyhow and informed him. I also brought all the supps he told me to.
> 
> 2- he was supposed to help make the diet plan.... a yes/no was not the intention of the agreement as we knows
> 
> 3- if you read the dates you will see a massive time gap.


Have you ever even been in a gym Mr yawny mcp1ssnwinge?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

@Milky, not sure if I missed this, but have you done an ip check on dino and dino, I mean cujo?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How much did you loose?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As far as supplements are concerned, save your money, only a few will be needed if anything, supplements only supplement what is missing, not needed with a good diet.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> If thats the case then all you need to do is file a report against him.. don't say anymore on here because you'll most likely dig yourself deeper than you already have


Ok.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> @Milky, not sure if I missed this, but have you done an ip check on dino and dino, I mean cujo?


He said he can't confirm nor deny


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> 15 times !?
> 
> clearly a scam


Oi cheeky tw*t !

I have a better jaw line than this fella !


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Can we close this thread?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

steviethe spark said:


> Are u realy for real dude ,u seem dumb as dog sh1t ,800 grams of protein lol,u seem like ur stalking dutch alittle to me .Do some research mate u haven a clue.


Can you stop using my maxxmuscle image as your avatar please mate? Ta very much.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Moral of the story.

If you'd emailed @Pscarb you'd have got the diet you wanted.

Now his phone's going to beep


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

and hackskii's right

you clearly need help, a lot of it you can get on here for free..

YOU have to put in the effort though and read up

You wont get anywhere without putting in some effort in yourself, not just in the gym, but in life

I'll look at your diet once you've sent it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> He said he can't confirm nor deny


So it is dino, as a denial would be fine and the whinging, weird diet, massive over thinking and over questioning everything are way too familiar!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> So it is dino, as a denial would be fine and the whinging, weird diet, massive over thinking and over questioning everything are way too familiar!


Its definitely him  no doubt


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbed to keep me busy at work tomorrow


----------



## Mr Muffin (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm new here but... [bangs head against wall] ... my god!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What is this sh1t, déjà vu??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Dux will sort your diet plan, training plan and supplement plan cujo


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a serious question for the op

Why can't you eat egg's meat and everything else ? You don't seem to mind taking steroids. I am confused yiur going to ****ing your body up on the inside from gear yet you don't won't to eat some of the most important foods to get you your desired results

I am working with Scott and don't like some of the foods in my diet but I eat them anyway it's about results at the end of the day not what you won't to eat.

#TEAMALPHA


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> I have a serious question for the op
> 
> Why can't you eat egg's meat and everything else ? You don't seem to mind taking steroids. I am confused yiur going to ****ing your body up on the inside from gear yet you don't won't to eat some of the most important foods to get you your desired results
> 
> ...


I was going to answer but more people will make fun. Happy to reply via PM if you were serious.

I think its time to close the thread.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> I have a serious question for the op
> 
> Why can't you eat egg's meat and everything else ? You don't seem to mind taking steroids. I am confused yiur going to ****ing your body up on the inside from gear yet you don't won't to eat some of the most important foods to get you your desired results
> 
> ...


Dino's a vegetarian so can't have meat or eggs.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

In all seriousness mate, if you feel you have been scammed, this forum isn't the plave to come and start all this. This isn't Scott's place of work, it's a forum that a) he's quite simply a member of and B) all the info you require is available for free anyway. If you're not trolling, i suggest you seek reperations through the usual legal avenues. Tis all quite amusing to read though.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

cujo.cabbie said:


> I was going to answer but more people will make fun. Happy to reply via PM if you were serious.
> 
> I think its time to close the thread.


Yes pm me I am interested


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

rob w said:


> In all seriousness mate, if you feel you have been scammed, this forum isn't the plave to come and start all this. This isn't Scott's place of work, it's a forum that a) he's quite simply a member of and B) all the info you require is available for free anyway. If you're not trolling, i suggest you seek reperations through the usual legal avenues. Tis all quite amusing to read though.


Ok thanks.

Moderators - can you please close this thread?


----------



## cujo.cabbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Yes pm me I am interested


PM me and I'll reply. Thanks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested...


----------

